# no words.you have to look for yourself



## island schwinn (Jan 31, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/27212104691...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=272121046915&_rdc=1


----------



## THE STIG (Jan 31, 2016)

....... $18,000 case


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 31, 2016)

I'm pretty much speechless too. But Mikey likes it!


----------



## fattyre (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm callin out that amateur display box.  The screws aren't  equally spaced.  The plastic is cracked.  They could have at least made it out of hardwood.  But really I'm just jealous that I can't afford it and won't ever have the opportunity to build a nicer display for it....


----------



## Jeff54 (Feb 1, 2016)

Odd, there's no Schwinn decal on the seat post and that's  Instant suspicion as a repaint.


----------



## vincev (Feb 1, 2016)

It doesnt say how many ya get for 20 G's.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 1, 2016)

Jeff54 said:


> Odd, there's no Schwinn decal on the seat post and that's  Instant suspicion as a repaint.




Yep, looks like a repaint to me, not even considering the missing Schwinn quality decal.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Feb 1, 2016)

Well..it is "free" pick up


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 1, 2016)

Jeff54 said:


> Odd, there's no Schwinn decal on the seat post and that's  Instant suspicion as a repaint.




I was doing some reading online about that seat tube decal last year, and came across some dealer lit about how Schwinn left it off for a few dealers so they could put a custom decal there, with the dealer name incorporated into the decal, thought that was interesting- has anyone else read that? Trying to remember where I found it....there were 2 documented super nice original paint Apple Krates with out that decal in the article.
Darcie


----------



## bairdco (Feb 2, 2016)

Well, it won an award at the schwinn "picinic."


----------



## Jeff54 (Feb 2, 2016)

Nickinator said:


> I was doing some reading online about that seat tube decal last year, and came across some dealer lit about how Schwinn left it off for a few dealers so they could put a custom decal there, with the dealer name incorporated into the decal, thought that was interesting- has anyone else read that? Trying to remember where I found it....there were 2 documented super nice original paint Apple Krates with out that decal in the article.
> Darcie





Could be Darcie, I wouldn't know. Yet that's a lot of nice detail by whoever it originated with. ya'd tink with all those pristine parts on the bike it's something ya couldn't miss. Albeit, while everything looks perfect, in the rear rim detail, its chrome has tiny swirls like a steel wool would produce, and the chain guard, the word 'Schwinn' appears to be a decal while the rest screen printed.

There is a chip on the paint, not that it matters much but, near top of head post.

Regardless I doubt the guy will sell it sight unseen on e-bay for 10 time the money unless a fool comes along who's not wise enough to triple check the detail. And speaking of fools, that seller is gonna need a hell o lot more  detailed photos to pull It off too. And Japan's buyers aint around no more.


----------



## Sped Man (Feb 5, 2016)

Definitely looks like a repaint. Nice NOS part though.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Feb 5, 2016)

He got a yellow ribbon too!

Are things that bad in Washington State that you need green to grow more?


----------

